# turn on phone with broken power button?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

is there any wat to do this? i have a replacement coming but i want to be able to use my phone till the. on shed 1.5 btw.


----------



## Leeeshock (Jul 29, 2011)

theMichael said:


> is there any wat to do this? i have a replacement coming but i want to be able to use my phone till the. on shed 1.5 btw.


Yes there is, this happened to me on my incredible awhile back. But in tsheds personal settings under input settings there's a selection called volume to wake. Turn that on and you can now use your volume button to turn it on.
Next to turn your screen off download an app from the play store called "screen off and lock" it creates a widget on your home screen that if clicked will turn ur screen off! 
And your golden!


----------

